# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  what`s this crab?

## lost



----------


## Gary R

Not 100% as I cant see it ....hopefully it is a Emerald Crab .....I will look and see if I can get a picture then you can tell if it is or not

----------

*lost* (15-11-2013)

----------


## lost

I had a quick look at some pics and I am not sue it is an Emerald Crab  to me it looks like it has two fans that it is using to catch food

----------


## Gary R

It will be a Porcelain Crab then  :Smile: 

these crabs have a pair of front arms called maxillipeds I think  :lol:  which have ends that are feather-like in appearance they use these to filter the water for any passing food that come there way....and they are peaceful.....so looks like you may have a freebie there  :Wink: 

I had another look at the video of it and can just see the front pair of feather arms.

----------

*lost* (16-11-2013)

----------

